# Queen Palms



## Mary Landato (Nov 8, 2001)

My fifthteen gallon queen palms were planted in May 2001. In August the branches started turning brown. They are getting worse and look like they are dying. I fertilized them in September but it did'nt help. I don't know how to save them. I thought that they may be getting too much water so I cut way back. This has not helped either. I don't know if they are getting to much water or not enough OR if something else wrong with them. Please advise. Mary Landato


----------

